# Bad experience with Nikon service center



## ngram (Mar 9, 2013)

As you weigh your consumer-level DSLR purchase decision you should consider the service reputation of the provider.  I'm shocked to be left in a very difficult position by Nikon.  After I provided the documentation they requested to determine that my camera was not a gray market product, they were unable to coordinate the process of getting this information into the right hands to authorize a repair.  I've now come to find that they no longer provide parts to unauthorized Nikon repair vendors so I'm in a bit of a bind.  Fortunately I've found a vendor a few hours away who will try to help me out.  The moral of the story is that consumer-level DSLRs are probably indistinguishable between Nikon, Canon, etc., so you might want to research their service repair reputations.  I may soon be purchasing a new DSLR and would appreciate input on which companies have solid service reputations.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 9, 2013)

we've had nothing but consistently good service from Nikon and their authorized dealers. their customer reps have all been helpful, friendly, courteous,  and helped to expedite the very few issues we have had with a nikon product. so...as far as input on which companies have a solid service reputation, I would highly recommend Nikon.

(you wont find ANY company batting 1000)


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 9, 2013)

ngram said:


> As you weigh your consumer-level DSLR purchase decision you should consider the service reputation of the provider.  I'm shocked to be left in a very difficult position by Nikon.  After I provided the documentation they requested to determine that my camera was not a gray market product, they were unable to coordinate the process of getting this information into the right hands to authorize a repair.  I've now come to find that they no longer provide parts to unauthorized Nikon repair vendors so I'm in a bit of a bind.  Fortunately I've found a vendor a few hours away who will try to help me out.  The moral of the story is that consumer-level DSLRs are probably indistinguishable between Nikon, Canon, etc., so you might want to research their service repair reputations.  I may soon be purchasing a new DSLR and would appreciate input on which companies have solid service reputations.



+1 one what Pixmedic said above!

The moral of this story is to only buy from reputable, authorized dealers and only use authorized reputable repair vendors. If you had to PROVE it wasn't gray market in the first place, then there was some question already, that should have never needed to have been asked!

Funny, you don't mention where you bought it, how much you paid, why there was a question as to whether it was grey market, what was wrong with it, or any other pertinent data? Do you work for a competitor, maybe?


----------



## tirediron (Mar 9, 2013)

When I sent my 24-70 in for a minor focusing issue, they didn't even ask any questions; I had a brand-new lens couriered to me within a week!


----------



## SCraig (Mar 9, 2013)

The camera serial number most likely indicates the country of origin.  As soon as they saw it I'm sure flags went up.  My guess is that you personally purchased it out-of-country and brought it back, under which circumstances they will generally perform the repair.  That is, however, the only circumstance in which they will provide warranty repair on a non-USA item.  Nikon makes no secret of that either.  See This Page on the Nikon USA web site.


----------



## Mully (Mar 9, 2013)

I have had no problems with Nikon since 1964....... That says a lot about a company over time!


----------



## goodguy (Mar 9, 2013)

Great time for a Nikon service post.

I drove to Nikon Service Centre this last Thursday and gave them my camera for repair.
I found their service to be very pleasent and professional.
We talked briefly about the new D7100 and I left with a good feeling.
As for the quality of repair I will be happy to share that once I get my baby (which I miss dearly) back.


----------



## snowbear (Mar 9, 2013)

Sorry to hear you had an issue.
I had to have the SD card locking mechanism repaired on my out of warranty D40.  The camera ultimately had to be shipped to Nikon, New York.  While they had it, they upgraded the firmware, cleaned the sensor and made a slight adjustment to the AF.  All of this was covered with the flat rate fee.  on the downside, this was the time of the tsunami and the unrelated flooding in Indonesia, so due to the shortage of spare parts, I had to wait a couple of months for the repairs.  I can't, and don't fault Nikon for that.

Edit: I just noticed this was your first post.  I wonder if cgipson1 is on to something.


----------



## apvm (Mar 9, 2013)

My experience with Nikon Canada is top notch.  Bought an used D3100 with kit lens, seller provided original receipt.  kit lens developed a problem, sent it in to Nikon Canada, Ontario and they sent me a new lens within the same week no charge under warranty.  Don't know about Canon or other brand but I know my next camera will also be a Nikon.


----------



## cgw (Mar 9, 2013)

Nearly every time I visit Nikon.ca in Mississauga there's a loud shouting match in-progress between a tech and a "customer" who didn't bother to read the not-so-fine print about warranty coverage limitation to merch purchased from Nikon Canada authorized dealers. No complaints about about Nikon.ca service--ever.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 9, 2013)

cgw said:


> Nearly every time I visit Nikon.ca in Mississauga there's a loud shouting match in-progress between a tech and a "customer" who didn't bother to read the not-so-fine print about warranty coverage limitation to merch purchased from Nikon Canada authorized dealers. No complaints about about Nikon.ca service--ever.



my wife is from mississauga. almost noone knows where that is though so she just tells people toronto.


----------



## Bender (Mar 9, 2013)

I can't be as warm and fuzzy as the rest of you folks regarding Nikon Service.
That being said, it does not sound like the OP was dealing with an authorized service center.

Hard to blame Nikon on this one.


----------



## cgw (Mar 9, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> cgw said:
> 
> 
> > Nearly every time I visit Nikon.ca in Mississauga there's a loud shouting match in-progress between a tech and a "customer" who didn't bother to read the not-so-fine print about warranty coverage limitation to merch purchased from Nikon Canada authorized dealers. No complaints about about Nikon.ca service--ever.
> ...



I guess GTA takes it all in but that's even more obscure than Mississauga to non-Canucks!


----------



## ngram (Mar 10, 2013)

I paid $1089 NZD for the D40x while I was living in Auckland- I wanted something better than a point and shoot for my newborn.  This is the same receipt I sent to the Nikon L.A. service center. 
 I was dealing directly with Nikon.  I don't work for any camera co.  I sent the camera in expecting to have it back in two months.  I got the camera back in 3 months which wouldn't have been the end of the world, but it hasn't been serviced and is non-functional.  Here's some of the email correspondence.   .  Call Nikon and ask how they handled the SO# in the email.  

I had to make contact with Nikon in every instance - I first checked in on the camera after 4 weeks (which is fine, it was over Christmas) and they didn't inform me that there was a problem at that time, I didn't find out about the problem until I contacted them again two weeks later.

This is my first post b/c everything I could ever want to know about photography has already been asked and I can find the answers here or on another forum.  If I need star-shaped bokeh I know where to go.  

I had a legitimately crappy experience with Nikon - some people do and some don't, but there is value in sharing these experiences (when they are legit and not the product of a competing company).  Nikon has gotten all the money out of me that they ever will.  Is there some reason I shouldn't let Canon have a stab at my business?


----------



## snowbear (Mar 10, 2013)

Your investment in Nikon does not appear to be too large, so by all means, go for it.  I'm guessing the chance of this happening there is about the same.


----------



## Mike_E (Mar 10, 2013)

ngram, here is the place you sould have sent your camera to since it was bought in NZ:  
Macalister Group Ltd

*Address:*
34 Vestey Drive Mt Wellington Auckland

*Contact:*







   64 9 573 1650   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   64 9 573 1651

*Email:*
customerservice@macalistergroup.co.nz

*Details:*
Opening Hours: Mon to Fri 8.30am-4.30pm

If you can't manage to get this right then a copier might be better suited to you.


----------



## KmH (Mar 10, 2013)

Nikon USA Service does not work on non-US serial numbered gear. Not even for pay.

A Nikon New Zealand warranty is not valid in the USA either.

The D40x has been out of production for 5.25 years now.


----------



## Mike_E (Mar 10, 2013)

KmH said:


> Nikon USA Service does not work on non-US serial numbered gear. Not even for pay.
> 
> A Nikon New Zealand warranty is not valid in the USA either.
> 
> The D40x has been out of production for 5.25 years now.



OPoster might have had a friend/family member in NZ send it in but I completely missed that last bit.  LOL


----------

